# A wonderful dream



## Lightning Man (Aug 12, 2020)

Last night I had a dream. I walked up behind a woman who I knew in my dream was *my* woman (but not my actual girlfriend IRL). She was cooking at the stove. She was the fattest woman I could ever remember seeing. I hugged her from behind and was enveloped in her softness. My arms sank into her side. It might be the first time I remember having a tactile component in a dream. I felt loved and, well, other things. I woke in a really good mood.

There's no real point. I just wanted to share my dream.


----------



## extra_m13 (Oct 22, 2020)

same here... a dream... probably getting boberry on the upwards... or my girl telling me she is ready to gain a hundred pouds for me


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 10, 2020)

I had almost the same dream of a very tall SSBBW but without the tactile component. We're simply looking at each other. 

She has to be the tallest woman in the world because I'm pretty tall (5 feet seven inches or 1.70 meters).

In that time I was very discouraged to reach out for love because I had some experiences that left me heartbroken. I am still single at my 53 with my health problems and my economic situation I don't forget that dream and I'm still waiting for that tall SSBBW princess!


----------



## NewJoe (Nov 11, 2020)

I started having these dreams in middle school, and they became very intense when I developed a crush on an SSBBW in high school. I had soooo many dreams about her! And the good news is that we ended up being sweethearts!

I'm in my sixties now and still have these dreams. Most of them have a tactile component. The other commonality is that my arms are too short to reach around the woman; she engulfs and smothers me.


----------



## extra_m13 (Dec 1, 2020)

if boberry gains it back it has to be the greatest comeback ever... if it comes with a rebound and a higher mark, legendary


----------

